# Omega Speedmaster WANTED



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

View Advert 

*
Omega Speedmaster WANTED
*

That time of the year again and I've had a clearout of non watch items and looking to move the funds into a Omega Speedmaster.
Sub £2000 large (ish) case and full (ish) bracelet, photo is for attention!

Be quick because I'm humming and harring between another bike or watch :taunt:

Can use a Seiko SPORK as part of deal if helps.




*Advertiser*

Faze



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,700.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

